# TivoHD: upgrade or cablecard install first?



## MustHaveTivo (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi. Please forgive me if this is a FAQ. I wasn't able to find an answer via searching. I've got 2 brand new TivoHDs on the way from tivo.com, and will have a 500GB and 1TB drive here ready for upgrading each. This is a linux-only house and we're experienced tivo upgraders from mfstools days , so will be using the mfslive linux boot cd this time.

I understand that a full backup|restore pipe will preserve the cablecard info if the CCs are already installed. But given a choice with brand new equipment, are we better off doing the upgrades first and then the CC install, or vice versa? Thanks in advance for any advice. :up:


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MustHaveTivo said:


> Hi. Please forgive me if this is a FAQ. I wasn't able to find an answer via searching. I've got 2 brand new TivoHDs on the way from tivo.com, and will have a 500GB and 1TB drive here ready for upgrading each. This is a linux-only house and we're experienced tivo upgraders from mfstools days , so will be using the mfslive linux boot cd this time.
> 
> I understand that a full backup|restore pipe will preserve the cablecard info if the CCs are already installed. But given a choice with brand new equipment, are we better off doing the upgrades first and then the CC install, or vice versa? Thanks in advance for any advice. :up:


I have done a clean upgrade on a Series 3 that had cable cards in it, no problem as i think the pairing is in the TiVo hardware not the hard drive software. If it was in the software then a clear and delete all would kill the cable card pairing and it does not.

The one good reason to upgrade after the CC are installed is if you should need any warranty repair, as TiVo can tell if you have changed out the Hard Drive. This would not apply to an external hard drive upgrade.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

lessd said:


> ... *i think the pairing is in the TiVo hardware not the hard drive software.* If it was in the software then a clear and delete all would kill the cable card pairing and it does not.
> 
> The one good reason to upgrade after the CC are installed is if you should need any warranty repair, as TiVo can tell if you have changed out the Hard Drive. This would not apply to an external hard drive upgrade.


I'm not an expert, but I believe the cable card pairing IS on the hard drive. I had an upgrade go bad and ended up losing my pairing. Took about an hour and 3 cable company reps to fix over the phone.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

I haven't followed S3/THD upgrading procedures very closely, not (yet?) having done one myself, but I believe WinMFS is supposed to be able to preserve CableCARD pairing information (unlike older utilities such as MFS Tools).

Drew


----------



## ontheway (Dec 12, 2007)

MustHaveTivo said:


> I understand that a full backup|restore pipe will preserve the cablecard info if the CCs are already installed. But given a choice with brand new equipment, are we better off doing the upgrades first and then the CC install, or vice versa? Thanks in advance for any advice. :up:


I would upgrade after installing the Cablecards, if in the future, your new drive fails you can plug in the original drive and continue using the Tivo until you buy a replacement drive.


----------

